# 6 weeks pregnant and not showing



## oladapo

My dog, Max is 19 months and 6 weeks pregnant. It's her first pregnancy and my first time of breeding a german shepherd. But at 6 weeks, i expect the pregnancy to be now visible but it isn't. My vet had her checked and it was confirmed that she's pregnant. I just wanna know if some bitches are like that. Her nipples have increased in size a little and are darker. Please i need answers.
Thanks


----------



## N Smith

How did the vet confirm the pregnancy?

Did the vet have any idea on numbers?

Yes, some females can stay smaller and still have a decent litter, while others get HUGE and have a smaller litter...and visa versa of course too!


----------



## HEINOLFGSD

I would have the vet x-ray your female. They can tell if she's pregnant and (if she indeed is) how many she's got in there.

...I guess I am reading your post wrong but I hope your dog isn't 19 months pregnant, LOL.


----------



## oladapo

My vet checked 3 days ago by listening to heartbeats and he told me she's pregnant.


----------



## oladapo

My vet checked 3 days ago by listening to heartbeats and he told me she's pregnant. And when I feel her abdomen, it was hard as in firm, but not robust


----------



## N Smith

So if possible, and x-ray closer to the due date will help narrow down how many to expect - but this is not fool proof by any means. But it can help if you see at least 6 and she stops after 3.

She may only have a couple pups, so that may be why she is not really showing yet, although they usually show the most the last two weeks, so you might see her get A LOT bigger from now until whelp.


----------



## oladapo

Thanks a lot. Your information has been useful.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

I second the x-ray suggestion. I usually do it around 58 days.

I learned the hard way. My first GSD had a singleton litter and I let her go too long. With only one puppy sometimes there are no contractions.

She had an emergency c-section but we lost the puppy.

Now, even if it's a pregnant foster dog, I insist on x-rays so I have an idea of how many to expect.


----------



## VaBeachFamily

So, on a continuing note... if a female nears her 63 days and still not showing, what the the BEST option... Ultrasound or Xray, to see if it is a pregnancy with just small pups, or no pregnancy at all?


----------



## BlackthornGSD

Xray, IMO.


----------



## lhczth

Agree with Christine.


----------



## King shepherd

This was helpful years later😅


----------

